# Neuer PC so in Ordnung?



## Bad_Boy (28. April 2010)

Hallo!
Der PC Shop in meiner Nähe bietet eine 0% Finanzierung an. Es ist wieder an der Zeit einen neuen PC zu kaufen. Ich konnte unter "Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung und Praxisprobleme" nicht ein neues Thema erstellen, deswegen habe ich das hier gemacht.
Nun zum PC:

CPU - Intel i7 920
Kühler - Noctua NH-D14
Mainboard - Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 (wegen USB 3.0 & Anordnung der PCIe 1x Steckplätze)
RAM - Kingston HyperX 6 GB (3x2GB) 1600 MHz CL9
Grafikkarte - Sapphire Vapor-X HD 5870
SSD - Intel X25-M 80 GB
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EADS 1TB
Blu-Ray - LG BH10LS30
DVD - LG GH22NS50
Gehäuse - Lancool K-62 (mit Window)
Netzteil - Be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7-CM-580W
Soundkarte - Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
W-Lan - Linksys Wireless-N PCI
OS - Win7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Wenn die Lüfter des Gehäuses zu laut sind, dann - Be quiet! Silent Wings

Der Rechner wird dann an einen 23" Samsung TFT (FullHD) angeschlossen. Später werde ich ihn eventuell übertakten. Hauptsächlich werde ich damit spielen, aber auch Videos bearbeiten. Preislich würde der bei ~2100€ liegen.

Auf Meinungen und *Verbesserungsvorschläge* würde ich mich freuen .

MfG
Bad_Boy


----------



## kress (28. April 2010)

Anstatt der WD Green würde ich eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1tb nehmen.

Aber wtf 2100€?? Das ist viel zu viel.


----------



## Pixelplanet (28. April 2010)

viel zu Teuer

für die Hälfte kannst du dir einen Rechner zusammen Basteln der nur 10% weniger Leistung hat


----------



## Loki2643 (28. April 2010)

Wenn Du Videos bearbeiten willst - je nach dem, wie Du sie bearbeiten willst -, solltest du vielleicht über 2TB nachdenken... Für Probeversionen und/oder unkomprimierte Stücke braucht man viel Platz. Es sei denn, Du willst "nur" "einfache Schneidarbeiten" daran vornehmen... ^^


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2010)

Vom Preis her: für den Laden um die Ecke und 0% Finanzierung ist das zwar nicht billig, aber o.k., ein gleicher PC kostet selber zusammengestellt online ca. 1750-1800€. 

Vom PC für die Leistung: völlig überteuert! Erst recht für jemanden, der offenbar finanzieren "muss", ist das ein ganz schöner Luxus: teuerster Sockel, sauteures Board, ne SSD, kein Standard-RAM, BD-Brenner (wozu muss man denn noch BD brennen, bei den Preisen für USB-Sticks und externe HDDs? ) UND noch nen DVD-Brenner (wozu? )... 


Kauf Dir lieber nen ordentlichen PC auf AM3-Basis mit nem X4 955 oder 965 für 150€, einem Board für 80€, 4GB normales DDR3-RAM für 80€, lass die SSD weg und nimm eine normalschnelle HDD für 50-60€ mit 640GB (außer schnellerem Booten hast Du an sich nix von ner SSD)... Beim Gehäuse würde auch ein viel billigeres reichen, aber das is ja noch o.k, das soll einem ja auch gefallen. 

Da kommst Du allein wenn Du bei CPU+SSD sparst locker mit 1300€ bei raus und hast so gut wie keinen Leistungsnachteil, denn der i7-920 ist völlig überdimensioniert und zu teuer für das bisschen Mehrleistung, da würd ich lieber, wenn mal nötig wird, ne neue CPU nachrüsten - seit ner Weile ändert sich bei den CPU-Anforderungen nur sehr langsam was, ein X4 965 reicht garantiert mind. 1 Jahr locker aus, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Viele haben vor über 2 Jahren nen damals "mittelklasse" Dualcore gekauft, und der reicht selbst heute noch, hätte damals keiner gedacht.

Ich persönlich würde "sogar" nur eine 5850 nehmen, da die 5870 (auch wegen der schlechten Verfügbarkeit) zu teuer ist für die Mehrleistung, und dann lieber halt ein paar Monate früher als "nötig" nachrüsten.


----------



## RonnieColeman (28. April 2010)

ich denke du solltest auf sockel 1156 oder AM3 umsteigen


----------



## Kaktus (28. April 2010)

Warum kein i860 und dazu 8GB Ram? Wirst du günstiger bei weg kommen und nicht langsamer unterwegs sein.


----------



## Bad_Boy (28. April 2010)

Danke Leute für eure Meinungen! Hier wird ja einem schnell geholfen ^^
Also würde beispielsweise solch ein PC

ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer in Berlin - Ultra Gamer V.6.6 NEU | AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4 GHz | Sapphire HD5850 1GB | 8GB DDR3 RAM | 1TB HD | Blu-ray / DVD-Brenner | Card-Reader 2027982

auch genügen, um aktuelle Spiele in voller Auflösung zu spielen?
Und ich würde in ein paar Jahren günstiger durch upgraden auf einen besseren PC als oben beschrieben (der mit i7 920...) kommen?


----------



## Kaktus (28. April 2010)

Du wirst bei Intel schon ab nächstem Jahr keine Upgrades mehr machen können, gleich welchen Sockel zu kaufst. Nächstes Jahr gibts da wieder was neues von Intel. 

Und ob du jedes Spiel in Max spielen kannst, kommt drauf an wie hoch du AA einstellst. Selbst zwei Dual Grafikkarten, also Quadcrossfire mit 5890 Karten bekommt du sehr schnell in die Knie.

Im übrigen der PC aus deinem Link nicht zu empfehlen. Zu teuer für das was verbaut ist, ein Netzteil das ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen würde und beim Mainboard würde ich eher auf ein Board mit 8XX Chipsatz setzen da du hier gleich SATA3 und USB3 dabei hast.


----------



## Pixelplanet (28. April 2010)

Bad_Boy schrieb:


> Danke Leute für eure Meinungen! Hier wird ja einem schnell geholfen ^^
> Also würde beispielsweise solch ein PC
> 
> ACom PC - Onlineshop | Computer in Berlin - Ultra Gamer V.6.6 NEU | AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4 GHz | Sapphire HD5850 1GB | 8GB DDR3 RAM | 1TB HD | Blu-ray / DVD-Brenner | Card-Reader 2027982
> ...



Grundsätzlich schon allerdings finden hier Fertig PC´s nicht wirklich viele Freunde 

wenn du den Selbst zusammenstellst und baust kommst du Günstiger weg und hast vorallem nur das drinnen was du Wirklich brauchst

z.b. 8GB ram sind momentan noch reines Marketing mit Großen Zahlen kaum eine Anwendung Profitiert davon Außer vielleicht bei Arbeiten mit Riesen Großen unkomprimierten Videos


----------



## kress (3. Mai 2010)

Der Amd-Pc ist vom P/L-Verhältnis attraktiver, jedoch liegt er auch noch über dem Preis, wenn du ihn dir selbst zusammen stellst.

*ABER mit dem Rechner wirst du keine Freude haben, da ein Lc Power drinne ist.
LC Power LC6600GP2 V2.3 Green Power PC Netzteil 600W ATX PFC 14cm Silent Lüfter
*
Vergiss lieber die Fertigrechner und stell dir selbst was mit Hilfe zusammen, da erlebst du keine bösen Überraschungen.


----------



## Silverlake (12. Mai 2010)

geiler pc aber dafür so viel ausgeben , naja


----------

